

Secure email provider Lavaboom is crowdfunding - BillFranklin
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/lavaboom-secure-email-for-everyone/x/10292941

======
jamesbeebop
I agree it's difficult to convince folks to change ... I can't get my family
to leave Gmail (for instance). Still, I support projects that reach for better
privacy, security and transparency. My hope is that, while most people may not
switch, perhaps enough will that it pushes those "primary email providers" to
move in a similar direction.

------
kolev
I think all these startups fail to realize that people will not leave their
primary email provider (for long) and they doom themselves to stay a niche
product with diminishing popularity after the initial exaltation.

